# hand cleaners & soaps



## road (Dec 25, 2014)

After working in the shop depending on the job. Our hands can get greasy or just dirty.  

I use a Gojo type product. I prefer a heavy pumice with no perfume oils.  

I was thinking of making my own bars of pumice soap for a new project.  

What is your hand cleaner or soap of choice ?


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 25, 2014)

I usually use a liquid soap, but I have the GoJo Orange Hand Cleaner here too, it has pumice in it and it works well. It comes in handy when I get into dirtier situations.  When I get into especially grungy projects, with lots of old grease (old tractors, trucks, cars, etc.)  I use a trick that an old timer showed me years ago when I worked on heavy equipment: take a small amount (about a tablespoon or two) of clean 10 weight motor oil, hydraulic oil, or ATF (your choice) and use it on your hands to get the grunge all loosened up, then wash your hands normally with a good soap. Works like a charm!

The surest way to get your hands clean, even after you've washed them ten times and the ground in stuff won't come off is to eat a grilled cheese sandwich. After handling a greasy sandwich like that, wipe your 'clean' hands on a napkin or pick up your white coffee cup and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## sk1nner (Dec 25, 2014)

I have a big bottle of Gojo under the sink, but for some reason I find myself using regular old Dawn dish soap.  That stuff is alot stronger than people think.  I do keep an old towel for "after garage" cleanup.  It doesn't take much missed oil to mess up the good towels in the kitchen.


----------



## sinebar (Dec 25, 2014)

I just recently discovered that Lava hand soap is still available, so you don't need to make your own pumice soap bars. 
GoJo works fine and so does Dawn, but I use whatever is available.


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Dec 25, 2014)

Most of the time, I wear work gloves as long as it's safe. That cuts down the need for harsh cleaners.

On a side note, a buddy of mine who services sewage pumps told me that eating fried chicken is the best way for him to get his hands clean.:jester:


----------



## ozzie46 (Dec 25, 2014)

sinebar said:


> I just recently discovered that Lava hand soap is still available, so you don't need to make your own pumice soap bars.
> GoJo works fine and so does Dawn, but I use whatever is available.



   I have been using Lava soap for a few years now and it really gets my hands clean with the added benefit that it has lanolin and keeps my hands from drying out and the skin from cracking. I live in a very dry climate area and it really helps.

 Ron


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Dec 25, 2014)

I keep Boraxo hand cleaner in my bathroom. IMHO few things work better, but you need water to use it.  

My shop is not heated and does not have running water so I use GOJO fast wipes.  They work pretty good as well.

my wife bought some of those home made scented soaps at a stand a church bazzar. I think they were more to look at and smell nice, but I started using the soap when the dove bar of soap ran out.  I don't know what is in those home made soaps, but they strip everything off you hands.  Probably granny clampets lye soap!!

Chris


----------



## MarkStephen (Dec 25, 2014)

Lava soap or Fast Orange. The Fast Orange is good in the shop next to the mess your making as it can be used waterless. No perfumes, but it does have a natural sent of orange. 

Mark


----------



## Bill C. (Dec 25, 2014)

road said:


> After working in the shop depending on the job. Our hands can get greasy or just dirty.
> 
> I use a Gojo type product. I prefer a heavy pumice with no perfume oils.
> 
> ...



My Dad liked Goop hand cleaner.  I have used it and also Lava.  I remember using the orange smelling hand cleaner a few times.


----------



## JeepsAndGuns (Dec 25, 2014)

Good old lava. Been using it since I was a kid.


----------



## cvairwerks (Dec 25, 2014)

Fast Orange, GoJo and Lava are all around here at various times for cleanup. For cutting down on skin damage and cracking, either Bag Balm or when handling electronics then IC RR lotion.


----------



## melsdad (Dec 25, 2014)

The one on the right is one of the soaps we have at work. It is real good for ground in dirt. The Orange one workes well also.  They both have pumice in them.


----------



## xalky (Dec 25, 2014)

A friend of mine gave me this stuff to try. I gotta say that it's the best stuff I've ever used. The Orange gojo doesn't even come close. You need water with it, and a little goes a long way. You only need less than a teaspoon to get the job done. It ain't cheap. It's a gritty thick paste. 




I'm almost out. Amazon sells it or you can buy it direct.


----------



## rmack898 (Dec 25, 2014)

xalky said:


> I gotta say that it's the best stuff I've ever used.



I used to use that stuff too and thought it was great until I found Coco scrub. 
This is the best hand cleaner I have ever used.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Dec 25, 2014)

Dawn and/or *Boraxo* in the house.   I personally think Boraxo is one of the better good old products out there.   I don't have running water in my shop so out there Goop or WD40  

The orange gritty stuff works ok but it dries my skin something wicked, to the point of painful cracking so I don't do that anymore. 

I used that ProSoap in a friends shop, yes that's good stuff!  I forgot about that, may need to get some!


----------



## blaser.306 (Dec 25, 2014)

I don't know if it is available in the US but I use nothing but WORX hand cleaner after being in the shop. Powdered green and environmentaly friendly.


----------



## HSS (Dec 25, 2014)

I've used most of the stuff listed in this thread but what I buy and use is Kresto. I found out about Kresto was from an ink factory. Kresto is what they use to remove the ink from their hands. Best I've used yet!
Patrick


----------



## CluelessNewB (Dec 25, 2014)

*Deja Vu*

Deja Vu 

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/16113-What-is-the-best-hand-cleaner-out-there


----------



## David S (Dec 25, 2014)

I use a product called "Biorange" waterless hand cleaner with fine pumice.  Works well although I normally rinse it off with water.

Lately however I have been trying to prevent getting dirty in the first place by using disposable nitrile gloves.  I read somewhere that some lubricants, especially used engine oil contain contaminants, can be absorbed by the skin.

David


----------



## xalky (Dec 25, 2014)

rmack898 said:


> I used to use that stuff too and thought it was great until I found Coco scrub.
> This is the best hand cleaner I have ever used.


Well, if you say it's even better than prosoap, I'm just gonna have to order some. It's a little bit cheaper too. I didn't think anything could be better than pro soap, and I've used many different kinds! I'm gonna order some today!


----------



## Rick Leslie (Dec 25, 2014)

I keep a tub of Go-Jo or Fast Orange in the shop but I read in Popular Mechanics that shampoo works well and doesn't dry out the skin. Tried and and sure enough it works like a charm. Dollar store shampoo for my grimy hands from now on.


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 25, 2014)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## David S (Dec 25, 2014)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## ELHEAD (Dec 25, 2014)

I use a barrier cream , Arretil made by Stoko, not a cleaner but more like an invisible glove. Goes on like a lotion dries quickly, keeps the crud out of the pores an cleans up with water. Sometime it wears thru but still facilitates grease, dirt, paint, and even stain removal.


----------



## Fabrickator (Dec 25, 2014)

I use this pumice type stuff I get for my workers and it works great for serious grime. I seem to get more Dykem Blue on my fingers than grease so I use lacquer thinner. Yes,  I know the hazards...


----------



## Vince_O (Dec 25, 2014)

I use Kresto same as HSS dose. I worked in a warehouse that used to stock it for alot of our printing componies and for Miliken Corp. At times we wold get broken cases that came in and we would get to take it home. That was 16 yrs ago and Im down to my last bottle of it out of a case. It dosnt take much to k;ean your hands. It dose dry mine out at times.


----------



## darkzero (Dec 25, 2014)

I used to work in automotive, most of the orange pumice cleaners found in stores don't work for us. We would use this heavy pumice paste that came in buckets. We also used another pumice hand cleaner tbat came in wall mount dispensers, I forget the name of the product but it seems to be pretty common in many shops & warehouses.

Occasionally I do still work on cars & the orange Gojo don't work for me. I don't like it cause it's on the watery side & is wasteful cause I have to use a lot of it. At home I use Permatex Fast Orange, I like it better as it seems to have a bit more scrubbing power than Gojo but those with sensitive hands may not like it. I still use a scrubbing bush & lava rock (not Lava Soap) when needed.

I also use Scrubs scrubbing wipes. They work really well for me too.


----------



## mlake01 (Dec 25, 2014)

If you make a living with your hands, there is nothing better than Joe's:

http://www.nationalfirefighter.com/images/joes-hand-cleaner.jpg

I could go on and on with reasons why, but you just have to try it.


----------



## Cheeseking (Dec 25, 2014)

Lther with clean motor oil. Wipe excess with a rag. Finish with any old dish soap.


----------



## jocat54 (Dec 25, 2014)

I use WD40 to get the crud off and then just plain old dawn dish soap and a scrub brush. Having been a mechanic all of my working life, I think I have tried just about every product out there and the WD40 and dawn work as good as any of them for me.

 Now being an old retired guy I try not to get as dirty anymore) Sure don't miss working on them dirty diesels anymore. (Or any of them)


----------



## railfancwb (Dec 27, 2014)

Shadowdog500 said:


> I keep Boraxo hand cleaner in my bathroom. IMHO few things work better, but you need water to use it.
> 
> My shop is not heated and does not have running water so I use GOJO fast wipes.  They work pretty good as well.
> 
> ...



My son-in-law made and sold such soap for awhile. Yep. Lye.


----------



## railfancwb (Dec 27, 2014)

I normally use a dish washing detergent - whatever Walmart's house brand is. Works at least as well in my hands as it does on a greasy skillet.


----------



## kizmit99 (Dec 27, 2014)

I started using Orange Goop (from Harbor Freight no less) and this is the only thing I've found that actually gets my hands clean without either abrading the skin off my hands or drying them out.  It gets two big (clean) thumbs up from me...


----------



## Lucky 13 (Dec 27, 2014)

My first choice is Sanis heavy duty hand scrub from Cintas (the uniform company). I has crushed walnut shells as an abrasive. A close 2nd is Stoko Kresto.


http://www.cintas.com/FacilityServices/restroom-supplies/hand-care/industrial-hand-soap.aspx


----------



## mgalusha (Dec 27, 2014)

Palmolive dish soap. I used to use Lava, Boraxo and other abrasive based soaps but once when working on some particularly nasty car repair I found I was out of soap, grabbed the concentrated Palmolive and much to my surprise it was much better than anything I'd used at the time. Likely there are better but I'm still a big fan of Palmolive. 

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrickator (Dec 28, 2014)

Vince_O said:


> I use Kresto same as HSS dose. I worked in a warehouse that used to stock it for alot of our printing componies and for Miliken Corp. At times we wold get broken cases that came in and we would get to take it home. That was 16 yrs ago and Im down to my last bottle of it out of a case. It dosnt take much to k;ean your hands. It dose dry mine out at times.


 Couldn't think of the name, but that's it, Kresto.  Great stuff!


----------



## Hamstn (Dec 28, 2014)

I don't like the pumas stuff but do like the orange waterless hand cleaners in the shop with no water. Good for a quick cleanup. When I get to the house though I always use the liquid dish soap as the final cleaning. Don't like finger prints on my cheese sandwich.


----------



## Tanshanomi (Dec 29, 2014)

Worx hand cleaner, a green powder. I won't use anything else nowadays.  

http://www.worx.ca/


----------



## savarin (Dec 29, 2014)

I guess I'm the weird one.
I use laundry powder, its very abrasive when first used and does take a lot of running water to remove once hands are clean.
Yes, its a bit harsh but it has never caused a problem for me and gets my hands spotless.


----------



## HMF (Dec 30, 2014)

+1 Gojo, works well, smells good, and the pump dispenser is easy to use. They sell it at Home Depot.


----------



## jbollman (Dec 30, 2014)

12-30-14  12:51 PM

Greetings:  Got your Q in regards to hand cleaner.. I use an emulsion type hand cleaner.

One brand is "HURCULES HAND SOAP ( WATERLESS ) which I believe is sold by Menards, however these 
waterless hand cleaners are sold by auto parts supplier houses.  I have used these types of hand cleaners
for many years with very good results.  Remember - buy the "waterless" type.  In the interim
please reply if you have any questions.

Regards & a happy new year """ )

jbollman


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Jan 2, 2015)

railfancwb said:


> My son-in-law made and sold such soap for awhile. Yep. Lye.



I knew lye soap I used was really good so I looked it up last week after commenting on it and found that it is also great for people with dry skin (like me).   The lye and lard chemically combine to make soap, ther is no lye or lard left in the soap, but it does have glycerin which acts as a moisturizer.  I bought some and have been using it this week on the shower.  Never felt so clean In my life and my skin does feel less
dry.  When I got out of the shower today I could not believe how clean my hands are, I don't think they have been that clean in years.

Chris


----------



## mckdavid (Jan 4, 2015)

savarin said:


> I guess I'm the weird one.
> I use laundry powder, its very abrasive when first used and does take a lot of running water to remove once hands are clean.
> Yes, its a bit harsh but it has never caused a problem for me and gets my hands spotless.




+1, just use whatever liquid soap the missus has bought, mix in a handful of whatever washing powder there is and away you go... 

definitely the right way to find any nick / cuts though.... nips a bit !!


----------



## Andre (Jan 4, 2015)

Any orange hand cleaner works here, GoJo, fast orange, etc. I like the ones with coarse pumice, finer pumice does nothing.


----------



## mws (Jan 4, 2015)

Fabrickator said:


> I use this pumice type stuff I get for my workers and it works great for serious grime. I seem to get more Dykem Blue on my fingers than grease so I use lacquer thinner. Yes,  I know the hazards...



Lacquer Thinner is NASTY and different formulations can have all sorts of stuff in it.  MEK, Methylene Chloride, Trichloroethane, etc.  Outdoors or under a hood only!

Dykem is readily soluble in Alcohol (denatured Methanol works best) and it's a LOT less hazardous to both skin and  lung, etc due to the very small amount of denaturant added (used to be Benzene, I don't know what they use now).  If that's not safe enough a little isopropyl will work as well, albeit a little slower.


----------

